# T3 med doubled



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

I had posted some of my levels earlier with a TSH of 1.5 and a T3 Level of 64 (Normal is 71- 120). I am currently on 10mcg of cytomel in addition to .88 of synthroid. I called my GP and she said she would decrease my synthroid to .75 and raise my cytomel to 25mcg. Is it normal for them to lower one in order to increase the other?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> I had posted some of my levels earlier with a TSH of 1.5 and a T3 Level of 64 (Normal is 71- 120). I am currently on 10mcg of cytomel in addition to .88 of synthroid. I called my GP and she said she would decrease my synthroid to .75 and raise my cytomel to 25mcg. Is it normal for them to lower one in order to increase the other?


Yes; it is. T3 is your active hormone. Tell me; why such a huge increase? This may be what you ultimately require but my humble opinion and vast experience tells me this could push you too far too quick.

Normal titration of Cytomel is by 2.5 mcg. or 5 mcg. per day per 8 weeks and then lab to see what's what.


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I actually talked to the nurse could it be because I am already on 10mcg and I am still really low?


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

I have to admit, I feel fortuniate that my GP even considered it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> I have to admit, I feel fortuniate that my GP even considered it.


I agree you are fortunate to get approval for a bump up. You do need T3, there is no question of it.

Proceed w/caution.

Please keep us posted. I know we all want you to feel well; bottom line here.


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your support!!! I will keep posting and reading others posts! I have a new outlook on feeling better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> Thank you so much for your support!!! I will keep posting and reading others posts! I have a new outlook on feeling better.


Feeling good is a very precious commodity. I wish this for you! It is no fun to have lost entire segments of our life.


----------

